# Danforth Bay In August



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

Howdy everyone,

Been awhile since I last posted.
Can anybody provide recommendations for full hook up sites (or at least W/E with graywater) at Danforth Bay, NH for August?
We'll have a group of 4-5 trailers (22ft - 28 ft).

I read some old info on the rally held there in 2009 - what sites did you end up with?
The original 2009 thread mentioned B10-B16 and some of the A sites.
Are there any site sections that are more peaceful than others in August?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

JeBa said:


> Howdy everyone,
> 
> Been awhile since I last posted.
> Can anybody provide recommendations for full hook up sites (or at least W/E with graywater) at Danforth Bay, NH for August?
> ...


 Hey Jeff,

Danforth Bay Rally Wagon-Master here! We were on Chocorua circle. Check the website, you'll see the circular road with the A and B sites. A's are in the center, B's on the outside. It was the best place for us because of the number of people going. You would do well there if you have the number you say going. Easy pull through and back in sites. Book early. Danforth Bay is a popular campground.

Eric


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

When are you thinking of going. Some of us will be a t the 2nd annual rally in acadia. But we are thinking of some "in transit" stops before and after.

Jim


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

We'll be there. Staying at the Bluffs after Acadia.

kevin


----------



## JeBa (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks for the replies...what about the side of the campground that has the "E","J","K","L","M" or "S" numbered sites?

We are deciding between GlenEllis CG and Danforth Bay.
Not sure if it'll be the 1st week or 2nd week in August.

Jeff


----------

